# Bilder werden nicht gecached



## danube (25. August 2003)

Guten Morgen,

bei einer Seite mit javaScript Navigation ist mir aufgefallen dass die Bilder vom Server Clientseitig irgendwie nicht gecached (was für ein wort  ) werden.

Gibt es beim Apache irgendeine Option mit der man das ausschalten kann?

Das nervt nämlich ziemlich. Ihr müsst euch vorstellen jeder Menüpunkt hat einen kleinen Hintergrund und die Seite lädt halt extrem langsam. Sie ist zwar schon aufgebaut aber in der Leiste steht dann halt noch 9 Elemente, 8 Elemente usw... bis alles fertig geladen ist.

Grüsse & Vielen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. August 2003)

Das ganze kannst Du auch über html-lösen.

stichworte: pragma no-cache (oder nocache)


----------



## danube (26. August 2003)

ja, ich will das aber nicht bei jeder Seite per "Hand" machen...

Kennst du eine Option die das deaktiviert? In der config finde ich nämlich leider keinen Eintrag der auch nur so ähnlich klingt


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2003)

> #
> # "CacheNegotiatedDocs": In der Regel sendet Apache ein "Pragma: no-cache" mit jedem
> # Dokument. Damit werden Proxy-Server veranlaßt, das Dokument nicht
> # zwischenzuspeichern. Wenn Sie die folgende Zeile auskommentieren, wird dieses
> ...



Ob der Befehl auch mit normalen Browsern funktioniert, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Letztenendes glaube ich eher an eine falsche Einstellung in Deinem Browser ...


----------

